

Show HN: I Made a Progressive JavaScript MVC Framework - bevacqua
https://github.com/taunus/taunus?hackers

======
joepie91_
This looks very interesting. Does it play nicely with Webpack and/or
Browserify?

~~~
bevacqua
Yes, it's bffs with Browserify :-)

